# Problem mit Soundkarte und dig. Out



## djflo (26. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Soundblaster Audigy und wollte diese nun mit meiner Dolby Digital Anlage verbinden. Ich habe nun also ein Kabel mit einem Mono-Klinkenstecker und einem Chich-Stecker genommen und beides angeschlossen. Das Problem ist jetzt allesdings, dass ich an der Anlage nur Stereosound bekomme, statt 5.1, wie ich es haben will. Die Anlage bekommet also nur das Signal für die beiden vorderen Lautsprecher, woran kann das liegen??? Hat eventuell jemand ne Idee?
Ich hab das Ganze mal mit ner Soundblaster 5.1 probiert und habe dabei das gleiche Problem, an der Soundkarte liegt es demnach also schonmal nicht!?

Danke schonmal
djflo


----------



## Martin Schaefer (26. Dezember 2002)

Hi,

im Surround Mixer muss die Option "AC3 Decode" ausgeschaltet werden, dann wird der 5.1-Sound am digitalen Ausgang anliegen.

Weder die Audigy, noch die normale SB 5.1 können Dolby Digital erzeugen, also wirst du bei Games am digitalen Ausgang KEIN 5.1 bekommen können, mangels Encoder. Das geht dann nur mit den analogen, decodierten Ausgängen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## djflo (26. Dezember 2002)

Ob AC 3 an oder aus ist macht dabei zumindest keinen Unterschied, ich werde das ganze wohl sowieso über die analogen Anschlüsse machen, aber eigentlich müsste es doch funktionieren!? Ich habe mal ein Stereo-Klinke-Chinch-Kabel probiert und nur einen Chinchstecker an die Aalage angeschlossen, dabei ist es so, dass ich bei dem einen Stecker nur die beiden vorderen Kanäle und bei dem anderen nur die beiden hinteren Kanäle habe. Wenn ich ein Mono-Klinke-Chinch-Kabel nehme habe ich wie schon gesagt die beiden vorderen Kanäle, wie kommt das???


----------

